# Switched Tanks



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, they he struck again.I've read lots of posts about labeling of the black and gray tanks being switched and had a good laugh over it. I guess my number came up.

In dumping my tanks yesterday I used the clear attachment to see how "stuff" was coming out. It was when I pulled the black handle and discoved to my surprise that it in fact was the grey and vice-versa.

Luckily re-labeling is the easy fix. They got me this time.

Rayman


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

so, which is correct, black on left or right?


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine is:

Black-left
Grey- right.

That's mine. Your's may be different. Like I said in the initial post-The only way I dectected the switch was by using my clear attachment to the tank outlet. I relabeled my tanks soon after.

Rayman


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We ran some water into the grey tank and pulled the "gray" tank handle, out came water! Black was still empty. Grey on right, Black on left, empty black first.... I guess we got lucky!


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> We ran some water into the grey tank and pulled the "gray" tank handle, out came water! Black was still empty. Grey on right, Black on left, empty black first.... I guess we got lucky!


not a good thing, it took me a whole day and my tub being almost overflowing and the underbelly of TT full of water. thanks for this website i got it right.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had Lakeshore double check this prior to leaving. All tanks were labeled correctly. I have 2 outlets...one in front for sinks grey and a shared outlet in the read for shower grey and black.


----------

